# $5 Templates on Friday at www.AsheDesign.com



## croth (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know how many of you use templates to design custom pieces for your clients, but Ashe Design puts together great templates and they are having great $5 Friday Sales right now -- featuring products from their brand new Senior Collections, which will come out March 21. 

This Friday they will have two CD/DVD cases on sale for just $5. Be sure to visit them at www.AsheDesign.com


----------

